# 2.5" HDD or SSD for 24/7 Home Server?



## suraswami (Nov 7, 2012)

Got a replacement 2.5" Laptop 320GB HDD (Toshiba 7200 rpm) from HP.  I already replaced my laptop with a SSD.  I wanted to build a low power home server/File Server.  Should I use this drive or a cheap OCZ 64 or 90GB SSD for OS?  Data will be stored in a 1.5TB WD green drive.

Board will be a Gigabyte E-350 USB3 and 8 GB ram.  PSU is Antec 80+ Bronze certified 350w continuous power.

Or should I just go with regular desktop drive (have a spare 500GB single platter 5400 rpm Samsung green drive)?

Lowest power consumption and most efficient is my goal.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 7, 2012)

SSD for sure if you want the least power consumption.  Though I think even most 7200 RPM desktop drives use around 10w, so the difference between the 3 choices would be minimal.  I wouldn't buy an SSD just to save a few watts of power, I'd use something you already have laying around.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 7, 2012)

2.5" hdd.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 7, 2012)

I used a 2.5" 320GB 7200RPM for the OS drive in mine for a while without issues.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 7, 2012)

I tested with a WD 160GB IDE (converted to SATA) and couldn't believe the whole system just eats 30w and with the 2.5" seagate 5400 RPM 250GB SATA it eats only 28w (this seagate is dying and HP is awesome to send me new Toshiba 320GB 7200RPM, next day Fedex).

I guess the desktop drive is still good.  I probably can sell the Toshiba for some change ha ha.


----------

